# Klickschuhe - wie müssen sie passen



## heppyman (14. Januar 2014)

Hallo, 

für die kommende Saison möchte ich für meine MTB Einsätze gern mal Klickpedale probieren. Einsatzgebiet wie gesagt Enduro, Trails, Alpencross, Gardasee usw.
Mit meinen bisherigen Five Ten Schuhen habe ich durchweg gute Erfahrungen gemacht, deshalb habe ich mich auch bei den Klickschuhen für die Five Ten Maltese Falcon entschieden.
Ich habe mir die Schuhe in 42 und in 42,5 bestellt. Es passen natürlich Beide, die 42 sitzt eher eng und die 42,5 hat noch viel Spielraum nach vorn, vielleicht anfangs etwas bequemer, aber sie sind ja auch noch nicht eingetragen.
Wie würdet ihr denn eure Schuhe auswählen, müssen Klickschuhe wegen der Kraftübertragung tendenziell enger sitzen als normale Schuhe?

Grüße,
Rene


----------



## Hillcruiser (14. Januar 2014)

wenn die Schuhe in 42 passen ohne zu drücken, würde ich die nehmen.
Wie du schon richtig schreibst, weiten sich die FiveTen noch etwas (anders als bei Klickschuhen mit festen Seiten).
lass sie einfach mal ne halbe Stunde in der Wohnung an und schau, ob sie nicht unbequem sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrenheit (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo heppyman,

ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, dass ich es bereue, meine MTB Schuhe nicht größer gekauft zu haben. Im Sommer bin ich sehr zufrieden, aber sobald es kälter wird wünsche ich mir, dass ich noch ein Paar dicke Socken zusätzlich anziehen könnte. Will heißen: wenn die Schuhe auch im Herbst oder kalten Frühling getragen werden sollen, würde ich die größere Größe von beiden nehmen. Eine Sache werfe ich noch in den Raum: wollte mir genau den Schuh auch letztes Jahr für den AC holen, doch erfahrene Alpencrosser hatten mir davon abgeraten. Der Grund: 5/10 sind ideal in Kombination mit Flats, hat man aber Trage-/Schiebepassagen zu bewältigen (d.h. man muss mit den Schuhen rumlaufen) und es ist nass & rutschig, kommt das Profil womöglich an seine Grenzen. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich es nicht selber ausprobiert habe. Vielleicht können andere diesbezüglich aus Erfahrung etwas berichten.

Gruß Fahrenheit


----------



## 3idoronyh (15. Januar 2014)

Ja!
Mtb Schuhe nicht zu eng kaufen!
Auch mal eine etwas dickere Socke einplanen!

Ist ja kein RR, auf dem man 1-2 Stunden max sich mit weissen tennissocken einen abhaspelt, man ist auch mal (!) im gelände, wo es mal(!) kalt sein kann, wo regen fällt, man schieben muss, und wo die Tour mal länger wird...

Eng wird's kalt, drückt, tut weh, usw!


----------



## heppyman (16. Januar 2014)

Hey, 
ich habe mich nun für die etwas größeren Schuhe entschieden, hab sie einfach mal zuhause nen halben Tag angehabt und fand sie einfach bequemer.
Mit den dickeren Socken im Winter, das ist aber auch ein Argument.

Zum Thema Five Ten und Alpencross @Fahrenheit , Ich bin bis jetzt drei AX gefahren, mit recht vielen Schiebe- und Tragepassagen und kann nur gutes über den Grip der Schuhe berichten, gerade wenn es nass ist. Mit meinen Schimano DX Schuhen rutsche ich da deutlich mehr. Allerdings bei schlammigen Untergrund setzt sich die Sohle natürlich auch zu.
Also falls du wieder mal vor der Wahl stehst probier sie einfach mal aus.

Vielen Dank  für eure Ratschläge


----------



## mucke16 (22. Mai 2014)

hi 
habe mir auch die five ten maltese falcon gekauft, aber leider fesgestellt, das die cleats nicht in der sohle versenkt sind und man damit wie auf rohen eiern läuft. ist das bei deinen auch so?

gruß mucke


----------



## heppyman (23. Mai 2014)

Hey Mucke, 

Ich kann deine Erfahrung nicht ganz teilen. Bei mir schauen die Cleats zwar auch etwas über, aber man kann noch ganz gut in den Schuhen laufen. 
Habe Crankbrothers Cleats, vielleicht sind die etwas flacher. 

Grüße 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Butze_MTB (2. Juni 2014)

Moin, bevor ich ein neues Thema aufmache, versuche ich es mal in diesem Pfad. 
Ich suche Alpencross taugliches Schuhwerk mit dem man auch schieben kann. Mein Test mit Vaude taron low fiel negativ aus, da im Vorderfussbereich und am Spann viel zu eng in meiner Größe. 
Suche also was ähnliches mit mehr Platz vorne im Schuh. 
Wie fallen die 5.10 da aus? Der minnar oder der hier angesprochene wären auch OK. 
Vielen Dank für eine Antwort. Grüße Thomas


----------



## heppyman (2. Juni 2014)

Hey..die Maltese Falcon fallen am Vorderfuß etwas enger aus als die üblichen Fiveten Modelle. Sie sind aber immernoch ausreichend breit. Ich brauche auch etwas breitere Schuhe. 
Für einen Alpencross sind sie meiner Meinung nach die richtige Wahl, da sie auch sehr robust sind. 


Grüße..


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Butze_MTB (3. Juni 2014)

Nur mal so zum Abgleich. Chucks passen mir nicht vernünftig. Vans schon. Kannst du vielleicht auch einen Vergleich ziehen?  Wüsste nicht wo in Hannover sowas zu kaufen ist, daher online.


----------



## Butze_MTB (10. Juni 2014)

So, der Malteser passt perfekt. Den Keen shitake schick ich retour. Passt auch sehr gut und wäre ein Allrounder für Commuter. Bisschen Orthopädielastig, aber saubequem. Nur gerade kein Bedarf. 
Einzig die Schrauben sind von den Shimano Platten noch zu lang. Da brauche ich andere Platten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwehni (1. September 2014)

Ich hab auch mal ne Frage und hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Ich hab mir grünstig den Mavic Crossmax geschossen. Links sitzt perfekt, da rutscht nix da is alles genau da wo es sein sollte, nur rechts hab ich das subjektive gefühl dass er an der hacke rutscht, allerdings ist da kein spiel. witzigerweise geht die schnürung auch enger zu. 
So bekloppt es klingt, ich habe sogar meine füsse nachgemessen mit dem ergebnis dass beide gleich breit sind. 

Jetzt überleg ich gerade ob ich die zurückschicke oder behalte. Hab das Gefühl ich hab ein "ausgelatschtes" vorführmodell bekommen.
Und ja, ich weiss dass Füße unterschiedlich groß sind


----------



## fuioam (6. Dezember 2014)

Um auch keinen neuen Thread wegen einer kleinen Frage aufmachen zu müssen, gibts die Frage hier:

Ich bin schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einem SPD-Schuh für Enduro/AllMountain Einsatz. Im Moment fahre ich mit Five-Ten Freeride und Plattformpedalen. Ich bin aber früher viel mit Clicks gefahren und möchte mir für längere Touren wieder welche zulegen.

Jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem: ich habe Schuhgröße 43 und einen *niedrigen Spann*. D.h. ich habe immer das Problem, dass der Schuh entweder in der Länge passt, aber zu weit ist oder in der Weite besser passt und ich mit den Zehen vorne anstehe.
Das Problem hatte ich z.B. auch schon bei den Mavic Crossmax und den Giro Terraduro. Im Moment habe ich zwei Paar Shimano SH-M200 zu Hause stehen aber wieder dasselbe Problem. Beim 43er stehe ich vorne an und beim 44er muss ich schon arg fest zuziehen, damit ich halt habe. Ich habs schon mit Einlagen versucht, das führt aber dazu, dass ich im Zehenbereich eingeengt bin und der Fersenhalt noch schlechter wird. Um einen annehmbaren Fersenhalt zu bekommen muss ich die Ratsche schon unangenehm festknallen.

Gibts hier jemanden mit demselben Problem, der eine Lösung dafür hat?


----------



## Baitman (10. Dezember 2014)

Das Problem habe ich auch. Habe sehr viele Hersteller durchprobiert. Neben einem niedrigen Spann habe ich noch für meine Größe verhältnissmäßig schmalen Fuss. Im Allgemeinen sind Shimano und Giro eher schmal geschnitten. Habe einen Giro Gauge, der aber auch ein Kompromiss ist. Den vorderen Klett muss ich so zuknallen das der Schuh Falten schlägt, bei allen möglichen anderen Herstellern war das noch krasser. Selbst bei meinen Shimano mit Schnürsenkel, ist das Problem genauso. Muss die Schnürsenkel so zuziehen das der Schuh im vorderbereich wellig wird.


----------



## fuioam (12. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Rückmeldung!

Beim Giro Terraduro musste ich die Klettverschlüsse so fest schließen, dass der Schuh Falten schlug und unangenehme Druckstellen verursachte. Der Shimano M200 schlägt sich da besser, allerdings bin ich bei der Schnürung auch schon kurz vorm Anschlag und die Zehenbox fängt an in der Mitte eine Mulde zu kriegen. Hab ihn noch bei mir zu Hause und überlege immer noch, ob ich ihn behalten soll.
Schuhe mit weniger Schutz würden sich meinem Fuß vermutlich besser anpassen, allerdings will ich ja genau diesen Schutz haben. Außerdem will ich keinen bockharten Cross-Country Schuh kaufen...

Naja, ich werde weiter überlegen


----------



## sun909 (12. Dezember 2014)

Helfen Einlagen vielleicht?

Grüße


----------



## Baitman (13. Dezember 2014)

Trage auch orthopädische Einlagen. Das ist jedoch bei Klischschuhen auch nicht so einfach, da sie viel höher aufbauen und dann der Fersenhalt wieder hin ist... Das gleiche Problem hab ich übrigens auch mit Wanderschuhen, da mein Unterschenkel so dürr ist das ich da fast herumgreifen kann. DieSchuhe die ich von der Länge brauche kann ich oben so zusammenschnüren das die Ösen schon aneinanderkommen, und trotzdem hab ich nicht genug halt... Leidiges Thema...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuioam (18. Dezember 2014)

Genau - Einlagen helfen ein wenig, verringern allerdings den Platz im Zehenbereich und sind dem Fersenhalt nicht wirklich dienlich. Wahrscheinlich werden es Halbsohlen werden - ist zwar keine perfekte Lösung aber noch besser als ohne.


----------



## Tifftoff (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe auch sehr dünne Füße,
meine Lösung: Statt unter dem Fuß aufzufüttern ( Einlagen ),
lege ich oben auf den Spann eine Zwischeneinlage, das kann alles mögliche sein:
dünne Isomatte, Tempotaschentuch, etc


----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. Dezember 2014)

Bei unserem Junior haben mehrere Orthopäden vor Einlagen in Sportschuhen gewarnt. Weder in seinen Bike- noch in seinen Laufschuhen sollte er welche tragen weil es durch die Belastungen zu statisch bedingten Schäden kommen könnte. Es sollte ein Schuh gewählt werden der passt bzw so passt dass der Schuh beim Sport nicht drückt weil die Füße immer etwas aufgehen.

Ist sicherlich nicht immer einfach dann einen passenden zu finden. Wir hatten uns an den Rat gehalten, wissenschaftlich überprüft haben wir deren Aussagen nicht ;-)

Es waren Orthopäden die viele Sportler, auch Leistungssportler betreuen.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (25. Dezember 2014)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem 5.10 Hellcat? Welche Unterschiede gibt es zwischen Maltese Falcon und dem Hellcat? Welchen würdet ihr für den All Mountain/Enduro-Einsatz empfehlen und warum?


----------



## MucPaul (26. Dezember 2014)

Trail-Knowledge schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem 5.10 Hellcat? Welche Unterschiede gibt es zwischen Maltese Falcon und dem Hellcat? Welchen würdet ihr für den All Mountain/Enduro-Einsatz empfehlen und warum?



Ich hatte den Hellcat und den Minaar (das gleiche in Weiss). Die Schuhe waren unglaublich massig an meinem Fuß, wenn auch sehr bequem. Ich hatte 2 Größen gekauft wegen Sommer und für dicke Socken im Spätherbst.
Das Hauptproblem war, daß die Sohle dermaßen griffig und fett ist, dass ich oftmals das SPD Teil nicht rechtzeitig rausdrehen konnte (mit nachfolgendem Sturz). Ich denke, es ist ein Denk-/Konstruktionsfehler, denn zum einen ist da eine super-griffige Sohle,die man eigentlich bei SPD nicht braucht, und zum anderen verhindert sie, daß man das SPD ohne großen Kraftaufwand nutzen kann. Also Flatpedal-Schuh mit SPD macht keinen logischen Sinn in der Lösung von 5/10. Die haben das wohl nur gemacht, daß sie auch noch die SPD Leute als Kunden ködern können.

Ich habe beide Schuhe wieder verkauft und habe nun den normalen 5/10 Freeride mit Flatpedal und einen Scott Trail BOA mit SPD Pedal. Die Pedale umschrauben dauert nicht mal 60 Sekunden und ich mache das nun regelmäßig, je nach Einsatzzweck.


----------



## fuioam (29. Juni 2015)

Auch wenn der Thread schon sehr alt ist, wollt ich kurz die Lösung zu meinem Problem posten.
Seit einer Woche besitze ich neue Five Ten Kestrel in Größe 42. Auch wenn ich normalerweise eher 43er trage, sind die Kestrel gerade geräumig genug für meine Zehen und mit dem Boa-System so zu schnüren, dass bei mir keine Druckstellen entstehen. K.A. ob er anderen Leuten mit demselben Problem gleich gut passt, aber einen Versuch ist es wert


----------

